# Second hand scrollsaw



## RogerS (9 Oct 2008)

It's in my local tool shop. A Naerok (is that right?) 16". Fitting is for blades with that little pin thingie at each end. It;s going to cost me £50 plus VAT and so I wondered if it was a good buy not knowing exactly what to look for in a scroll saw.

Thanks


----------



## StevieB (9 Oct 2008)

Hi Roger, never heard of the make and to be honest, if it only takes pin ended blades you are probably better off keeping your £50 in your pocket IMHO. Happy to be corrected by someone who has one, but that does sound a bit expensive compared to the SIP level of scroll saw that is generally recommended as a good starter machine. Particularly as it is second hand with no manufacturers guarantee etc. Let e-bay be your friend if all you want is a cheap pin bladed scrollsaw to give the process a try.

Steve.


----------



## chrispuzzle (9 Oct 2008)

Sounds like far too much for a secondhand machine if it only takes pinned blades.

The trouble with pinned blades is that you can't thread them through a hole that is narrower than the pin, which means you cannot do delicate inside cuts. Also the range of blades will be very much smaller, you would not always be able to use the best blade for the job.

Naerok is Korean spelled backwards. Odd way to brand a saw! Now I am waiting for Nawiat and Esenihc scroll saws to appear...


----------



## RogerS (9 Oct 2008)

Thanks guys. 

£50+ safely locked away back in the wallet.


----------

